# does her back look short to you guys?



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

She is a fairly compact little mare, but she's quite proportional. I would say she's a _little_ on the short side, but that's not a bad thing! I prefer a short-backed horse myself, they're more athletic


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm not big on critique either Em but she looks fine to me. Not short at all. She looks the same length from the poll to the wither and the wither to the hip. Isn't that how you judge? 
Ill bet she can collect up in the rear nice by the looks of her hip.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I wouldn't say so. May be a little short, but not whole a lot.


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

Jazzy, I'm sorry but she is totally short backed...in fact she is too ugly for you to even keep her. So I will be taking her and hiding her away from the world so no one can see her uglyness :wink:


She looks good. Maybe a tiny bit short backed but not all really. She's compact but I think she looks pretty!


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

she's a petite little thing - -i believe shes' put together well, and her back, if it is short, is not overly so - it's barely noticeable ;-)


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

SonnyWimps said:


> Jazzy, I'm sorry but she is totally short backed...in fact she is too ugly for you to even keep her. So I will be taking her and hiding her away from the world so no one can see her uglyness :wink:quote]
> 
> That's not very nice! Besides... I am going to take her away and keep her safe... :wink:
> 
> She's a compact little thing but my QH Pistol is really compact like that, in fact, she's built a lot like him and I gotta tell you, those compact horses are some athletic little boogers... They can do it all... and it's a nice ride... (I think smoothewise)


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> She is a fairly compact little mare, but she's quite proportional. I would say she's a _little_ on the short side, but that's not a bad thing! I prefer a short-backed horse myself, they're more athletic


 
very well put!!!


----------



## pepperduck (Feb 14, 2008)

I think her back is a little short, but short backs can be good. With her saddle on, she looks like she barely has a back. How tall is she and how big is the saddle?


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

JustDressageIt said:


> She is a fairly compact little mare, but she's quite proportional. I would say she's a _little_ on the short side, but that's not a bad thing! I prefer a short-backed horse myself, they're more athletic


i do prefer a shorter back myself i just looked at her in the saddle and thought 'wow, thats short' lol but i guess i have been used to all my other tb from the past and possum now who have very typically long backs 

vida - i know! thats what i say but i think sometimes you can get your slightly hazy goggles on when you are looking at your own horse :wink: i do agree that she will collect nice

sonny - you crack me up lol i am more seriously thinking about fitting that tracking device now lol

kick - hehe she is petite but chunky at the same time. which i might add i loooooove in a tb 

FP - not you too!!! :roll: i think ill have to hide her away just so no one steals her lol i was looking at a couple of photos in particular before and remarked to richard how she looked a little quarter horse like. 

pepper - she is 15.2 (just) and the saddle is 16". its the same saddle i use on my 15hh standie and my other tb who is 15hh. the saddle just looks huge because by the time you get to the back of the saddle there is no back left lol


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Jazzy, first off...she's GORGEOUS!!!!  What beautiful coloring! She looks like she's built nicely, & her back is not too short or too long- I can barely notice it either.  She looks great!


----------



## Andi (Aug 20, 2008)

I see what you mean about the back looking short when the saddle is on. I think a big part of the is how high the saddle is fitting above her withers, with all the padding. Her backs not short, most arabs are more compact that other horses, so i wouldn't say her back in unusually short its just excentuated with the saddle. I really think that if you could get the saddle to fit without the white wither raiser thing it would look better. 

Maybe with a white wooly numnah too, thats a bit smaller, that will make it look shorter while you're riding.

I like your horse though, she reminds a lot of my filly. I wouldn't really worry about back size if I were you. She doesn't look out of proportion.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hehe thanks pop 

andi - yeah i realised while i was saddling her that she wasnt going to need the riser but i wasnt riding her that day. the saddle blanket is very thing hence why i have to use a riser with my other horses. shes a bit nervy with the saddle so im just putting it on her for a little while here and there to get her more used to it. typical ottb :roll: i need the riser with my other tb as she has a more typical high boney wither and back although that is slowly getting better as she gains more weight. i have a wooly numnah here that i will probably use for her when i ride her :razz:


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

I can't help it, Jazzy....she's just too pretty to resist hehe


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I think she looks great. I love short backs, they sure can move about. It does look short with your saddle on but that's not really a bad thing. Have you ridden her yet?


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Like someone else mentioned, with a smaller saddle blanket the illusion of her being short backed will even out... she is slightly short backed, but like JDI said, makes for a more athletic horse. I like her, she's a cute mare and I hope you have a lot of fun together!
x


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

SonnyWimps said:


> I can't help it, Jazzy....she's just too pretty to resist hehe


lol as her mother it is my job to agree with you there 

fehr - i havent ridden her since she came home. im waiting for the hot feed to wear off lol shes green enough without riding her full of hot feed  we are going away for a few days on sunday and when we get back she should be all out of hot feed and ready to get down to business. ive ordered a book called 'beyond the track' from the states and until then im going to work mainly from the ground with a bit of saddling and unsaddling and mounting etc cause she doesnt stand still to mount. ill get all that stuff sorted and by then the book should be here and i can get on with under saddle work


----------



## DashAwayAll (Jul 19, 2008)

Not at all!
IMHO, there is no such thing as a short backed horse ( least I have never really seen one.) There ARE overly long backed horses.

Your mare is put togther like an expensive sports car. Not a pick up truck. Enjoy the ride.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

lol i like the analogy:wink:


----------



## xkatex (Oct 7, 2007)

Ive always been told that the point of the _poll_ to the point of the_ wither_ should be the same length as the point of the _wither_ to the point of the_ hip._ 

Im in the horse racing industry so it may be different but I discussed it with a dressage trainer and she also agreed with me.

Ps. Love the analogy as well!


----------



## LizAndCollin101 (Jul 10, 2008)

Is she a quarter horse?
Most quarter horses are a rather short in the back. But to me she looks just fine. 

Dont Worry.

Liz


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

All I have to say is naughty girl in photo #3, trying to take a nibble of the fence. :wink:


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

LizAndCollin101 said:


> Is she a quarter horse?
> Most quarter horses are a rather short in the back. But to me she looks just fine.
> 
> Dont Worry.
> ...


surprisingly enough she is a thoroughbred. just one without a ridiculously long back :wink:

AK - lol i know. she had dropped food on the rail while she was eating and instead of licking it off she tried to eat it off :lol:

kate - yeah thats right. im always the one saying that to everyone else but as i said in a previous post sometimes your judgement gets a little clouded when you are critiquing your own horse.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

she reminds me of an arab lol


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

lol she has a very fine face like an arab and a lot of spirit like an arab too. so far people have thought she is a qh, an arab or a tb x qh/arab. she has some definite tb traits but looks wise she isnt typically tb.


----------



## equineangel91 (Oct 8, 2008)

she looks very proportionate to me. The only reason she looks off is because the saddle seems large. Like Very large on her back. But she is proportional it seems. IDK.. I have a very big 16.3 thick standardbred...so maybe im bias


----------



## mysnafflebit (Oct 30, 2008)

I think she looks just fine!


----------



## Solo (Jul 16, 2008)

i think she looks fine to, i love her build


----------

